# Body Protectors when hunting?



## JoBo (10 July 2009)

As an adult are you allowed to wear a body protector over your jacket? If not what about under (new jacket would be in order). Im not going for the first time without one!


----------



## popsicle (10 July 2009)

They are normally worn under the jacket except in children, but I have occasionally seen adults wear them over their jacket.


----------



## JoBo (10 July 2009)

Thanks, so its not a complete, no, no then?


----------



## tasteofchristmaschaos (10 July 2009)

I think tbh it would depend how often you were going out. If only once or twice a season I think it would be ok to be worn over your jacket but if you intend to go on a regularish basis then it would have to be under.


----------



## JoBo (10 July 2009)

Looks like Im going to need a bigger jacket (ummm cheap Ebay one me thinks), Im not missing jumping but want to be safe as a newbie!


----------



## sea_view (10 July 2009)

At the risk of asking a stupid question, why would it 'have' to be under? What does it matter if the rider wants further protection? As long as shes suitably dressed what is the issue of it being over?


----------



## JoBo (10 July 2009)

No idea, just didnt want to anything outside of the etiquette, which is why I was asking you lovely lot. Im happy wearing it over my jacket (I do SJing) . Hope someone else can answer this?!


----------



## ester (10 July 2009)

think it should be your choice really though I have always been told they are better if they are on the outside.

mine is black and I wear it over by black jacket. I haven't been that many times but even if I did I would still wear it on outside. I really don't think anyone should question someone wishing to protect themself more in this day and age. I wear it whenever I am jumping at home, shows etc so am def going to wear it for hunting and it is very comfy so wearing it all day doesn't bother me.

Am normally the only one but it really doesn't bother me and I would be truly surprised if anyone said anything as it isn't scruffy as it matches my jacket.


----------



## joe_carby (11 July 2009)

with us they tend to wear them underneath there jacket just to look tidier kids wear it over but doesnt tend to be adults unless they are once in a blue mooners


----------



## spacefaer (11 July 2009)

Personal choice!  When traditional hunting kit developed, protectors were not invented, so correct etiquette doesn't cover them. I would say, if you choose to, then it's up to your personal comfort whether you wear it over or under.  All I would add, make sure it's black or navy to match your coat!!


----------



## combat_claire (13 July 2009)

I wouldn't go to the expense of a new coat just yet until you know whether you are going to carry on hunting. In which case you will probably be getting a thicker coat then you wear to SJ and can then get a larger size to go over protector. 

I have found that our mounted field have a strange attitude towards anything that might be classed as safety gear. Many of them cling to their Patey hats because they look nicer than a Charles Owen and won't wear a body protector even after a crashing fall has nearly killed them. I got the piss ripped out of me for wearing a cycle helmet, but I don't care I like being alive and I'd for now I'd quite like to stay that way!


----------



## spacefaer (13 July 2009)

I wouldn't go to the expense of a new coat just yet until you know whether you are going to carry on hunting. In which case you will probably be getting a thicker coat then you wear to SJ and can then get a larger size to go over protector. 

I have found that our mounted field have a strange attitude towards anything that might be classed as safety gear. Many of them cling to their Patey hats because they look nicer than a Charles Owen and won't wear a body protector even after a crashing fall has nearly killed them. I got the piss ripped out of me for wearing a cycle helmet, but I don't care I like being alive and I'd for now I'd quite like to stay that way!
		
Click to expand...

Just a passing comment - I was wearing my brand new Charles Owen crash hat last January when my horse left a leg over a post and rail stile, I  came off, rolled and the hat slipped forward and broke my nose.  One week later, my OH tackled a rather too large hedge, horse and rider hit the deck, his Patey stayed on - didn't break his nose, didn't come off, and he got up fine and carried on.

I totally accept the argument for "safer" riding kit - just pointing out it doesn't always work. I would never hunt in my back protector - when I consider the number of seconds I spend jumping vs the numbers of hours I spend not jumping - the benefit to me far outweighs the risk. I hunt "properly" - near the front, big jumping pack - and in 27 yrs, I have broken my nose once and my cheekbone once.  I've been far more damaged eventing - and that with a body protector on!

It is totally personal choice what kit you wear - I'm just glad we still get to make the choice and still get to go out


----------



## combat_claire (13 July 2009)

I have also seen some horrendous damage to approved safety caps, which left me in no doubt that had the person wearing it been wearing a Patey they'd have been pushing up daisies. One of those was kicked in the head as their horse scrambled to its feet after a fall. I've also seen supposedly fitted Pateys fall off in a tumble, leaving the people very concussed and talking gibberish (though some might argue that there was no difference from the un-concussed chat). While another bloke I know survived an unprotected fall where he broke his back, but now as he approaches retirement his back is literally crumbling and he has been told there is nothing they can do for him except treat the pain. 

It is horses for courses, I wouldn't ride without a proper hat, but as long as you have up to date Countryside Alliance insurance then you can hunt wearing just a hunting tie as far as I am concerned!! (Your MFH may of course have a slightly differing opinion)


----------



## Gucci_b (13 July 2009)

I allways wear my B.P, and most of the time over my jacket as it fits better over. I don't care what i look like   More and more riders are wearing them now out hunting.


----------



## CorvusCorax (13 July 2009)

Mine won't fit under my jacket so it goes over, most people who wear one at mine ride with it over.


----------



## Herne (13 July 2009)

There should, in theory, be no problem whatsoever with you going out with your body protector on over your jacket. I would be veryt suprised if the hunt hierarchy complained.

The reality is, however, that you will be in a definite minority, possibly of one. 

Hunting people as a group tend to value appearance over safety. They - we, for I am as guilty as any, wear our patey hats and lack of back-protectors because we think it looks smarter. It is a decision that we make in the full knowledge of the trade-off that we make. They are our heads and our backs to risk - and you can quote me on that if I break either.

Smartness out hunting is not, however, a question of mere vanity. We can only carry out our activities through the generosity of the land owners who let us on their land and we dress smartly when we do so as a mark of respect and gratitude to them. They like to see the hunt in its "full finery" and there is a certain amount of resistance to changing how that looks.

It will change. It is changing. These days you hardly hear anyone referring to a proper saftey hat, which are probably now worn by as many people as those who wear old-fashioned hats, as "a hat with a wally-strap".

Thirty years ago, the hunting topper was to the patey what the patey now is to the safety-hat. In thirty years time you will probably see as few pateys then as you see toppers now.

The back-protector will come in in much the same way.

For the moment, however, it's not quite there, so I would recommend that once you have given hunting a couple of goes and decided that you like it, that you do buy the bigger jacket that you can fit your back protector underneath. This will make you look more like everyone else, and that will make it much easier to "fit in".

You may be one of those people who likes to stand out from the crowd, but if not, getting the same sort of gear as everyone else is always a good move.

And that doesn't mean that hunting is stuck up or cliquey. You don't wear the same gear you wear for cross-country when you are doing dressage - and something different again for show-jumping. It's the same difference.


----------



## JenHunt (13 July 2009)

our hunt take the view that if you and horse are smart it doesn't matter whether the back protector is under or over the jacket - like someone else mentioned wear it over until you've hunted a few times and decided you like enough to warrant getting a warmer jacket, and then get one to go over the BP.

as for hats - I was brought up hunting in a skull cap and silk, and wouldn't dream of anything else - when wearing a hat with a fixed peak (like the charles owen H2000 or Hampton) you run a much bigger risk of breaking your nose or worse if you land on your face. which is why fixed peaks have been banned in BE for XC. 

Also one of our friend's partners was killed out hunting because his Patey was crushed and his skull too when his horse fell. And yes, you could argue that he might have died if he had been wearing a skull cap, but the head injury would likely have been less severe resulting in his survival.


----------



## Eagle_day (14 July 2009)

Aesthetics aside, shouldn't you wear a body protector under a coat because the fit is better closer to the skin?


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (14 July 2009)

My OH always wears a BP out hunting and he wears a red/scarlet/pink coat-delete as applicable ;-)  However when he was practising for a dressage test, he fell off in the field and broke his back. Our hunting friends all think he was mad for dabbling in such a dangerous activity! I only wear one if riding an unknown/baby horse or Jacob..We also wear velvet Just Togs hats with a cream leather harness.

Be safe- ignore any snobbish remarks and enjoy your hunting


----------



## star (14 July 2009)

i wear my BP under my jacket for hunting.  it is so comfy i dont even notice i'm wearing it and i'd much rather be wearing it.  i took some nasty tumbles last season but got up and walked away from the all.  might have been different if i hadn't had a proper crash hat and BP on.


----------



## Rachel93 (27 July 2009)

I'm under 18 and I was wondering if it would be ok if I wore my XC colours &amp; a body protector over it? Or should I wear a jacket?


----------



## combat_claire (27 July 2009)

Definitely wear a tweed jacket with a coloured stock or shirt and tie plus your safe crash hat. This will ensure that you blend in with the rest of the field and look smart to show respect to the landowner.


----------



## dougalhorse (9 August 2009)

Never mind etiquette - your safety important!  I have A Kan body protector which I wear show jumping over my jacket.  You can hardly tell its on when you look at photos.  Its shaped to fit, made of high-impact foam from Knox (motorcyle people) and I wouldn't be without it.  Definitely worth trying www.kanteq.com.  good luck hunting!


----------



## spacefaer (9 August 2009)

Safety is obviously important at all times but love_my_cob - so is etiquette.

We are only allowed over farmers' land by their good nature and generosity - correct hunting dress and manners are part of the courtesy the field can show to the farmer as part of the big debt of gratitude we owe them.

rachel93 - I'm sure whoever you go out with will make you very welcome whatever you're wearing.  However, you might find that after a day's hunting in your XC colours, you are very cold, wet and muddy!  Traditional clothing is warm, practical and correct.  Wearing a neat, dark coloured body protector is entirely your choice and you will find some people wearing them, others not. Up to you!


----------

